# EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x Announcement Tonight



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 13, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/ef-200-400-f4l-is-1-4x-announcement-tonight/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/ef-200-400-f4l-is-1-4x-announcement-tonight/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Stay tuned……..</strong>


<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/ef-200-400-f4l-is-1-4x-announcement-around-the-corner-cr1/" target="_blank">As previously mentioned</a>, the EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x will be announced tonight, stay tuned for full coverage. Get your $12 grand ready!</p>
<p>I’ve had a chance to use the lens and will give you my thoughts!</p>
<p><strong>Below is an overview of the EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x


</strong>Designed to satisfy the discriminating needs of sports and wildlife photographers, the EF 200–400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4X is a high-performance super telephoto zoom lens with an optically matched built-in 1.4x extender for maximum versatility. With a simple flick of a switch, the zoom range can be quickly increased to 280–560mm (f/5.6). This capability is extremely useful in applications where it is not possible to change lenses quickly, while also protecting delicate equipment such as a digital SLR camera’s image sensor in environments with dust and high humidity. The EF 200–400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4X incorporates one fluorite and four UD lens elements, which provide excellent correction of chromatic aberration throughout the entire zoom range for professional quality images with high resolution, contrast and color fidelity, while a 9-blade circular aperture helps deliver beautiful, soft backgrounds. It utilizes inner focusing, ring USM, a high-speed CPU and optimized AF algorithms for fast and accurate autofocusing. And, with Power Focus mode, focus shifts are quiet and smooth, which is essential for filmmaking. Image stabilization is effective up to four shutter speed steps, with three image stabilization modes (standard, panning, and during exposure only) providing excellent results for a wide range of subjects. Optimized lens placement and coatings deliver outstanding color balance, while helping to minimize ghosting and flare. The lens is highly resistant to dust and water, enabling shooting even in harsh conditions. A fluorine coating on front and rear lens surfaces repels dust particles and makes the lens easier to clean.<strong>

</strong></p>
<p><strong>MTF Charts

</strong></p>
<div id="attachment_13466" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 570px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/200400mtf.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-13466" alt="EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x MTF Charts" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/200400mtf.jpg" width="560" height="568" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x MTF Charts</p></div>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Skulker (May 13, 2013)

Next time could you let me have a go as well?








Edited to take out stuff that made no sence after the original post was changed ;D


----------



## Marsu42 (May 13, 2013)

Oh no, really releasing this lens will deprive any rumors site of 1/3rd of its content - Canon, save CR, please quickly pre-announce some other gear, maybe something I'd care about: 35L2, 50L2, 440ex


----------



## brad-man (May 13, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Oh no, really releasing this lens will deprive any rumors site of 1/3rd of its content - Canon, save CR, please quickly pre-announce some other gear, maybe something I'd care about: 35L2, 50L2, 440ex



Don't worry. They've probably got another P&S and a few printers as well...


----------



## Halfrack (May 13, 2013)

Who pukes first, AmEx, Visa or MasterCard?


----------



## Apop (May 13, 2013)

if only it would have been around 20% more expensive than the 300 f2.8 IS II , rather than around 80%

Well in 5-6 years It could be interesting as a used lens for the 'budget limited'


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 13, 2013)

Here we go!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Jules (May 13, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> Who pukes first, AmEx, Visa or MasterCard?



:-D
I've only been up to 4k on my Amex, but i guess if you setup your ceiling correctly it should be the last one to stand ... unfortunately that one is not a toy for me ...

For the ones looking for other torrents of rumors, lets switch the conversation to his "tiny" brother the 100-400/II probably more in my budget (and muscles)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 13, 2013)

Does that now mean that we can see some of the other anticipated announcements like the 100-400mmL MK II over the next few months, or will we get those eagerly awaited "M" lenses


----------



## Danack (May 13, 2013)

Dat graph.


----------



## Pixel_crab (May 13, 2013)

All right Canon, this does sound like Chinese Democracy's GnRs or Daft Punk's RAM. 
Don't disappoint us (I'm somewhat doubtful).


----------



## Tanja (May 13, 2013)

a most uninteresting lens for me.
but nice to look at... like a ferrari.

now please something for the poor folks... a 1400 euro 14-24mm please. ;D


----------



## Click (May 13, 2013)

OK I'm ready


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (May 14, 2013)

I'll take two, please. ;D 
Good luck to those that can afford this luxury. Too rich for my britches. Would love to see some shots with this one. Wonder how soon LensRentals and BorrowLenses will get their copies.


----------



## dslrdummy (May 14, 2013)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> I'll take two, please. ;D
> Good luck to those that can afford this luxury. Too rich for my britches. Would love to see some shots with this one. Wonder how soon LensRentals and BorrowLenses will get their copies.


You'd need an even bigger bag.


----------



## pj1974 (May 14, 2013)

Wow! Those are *very impressive* MTFs, across the board. Particularly with the extender ON at wide.. (I'm wondering though if that MTF was accidentally mixed with the extender OFF at wide...). 8)

This lens is one I am keen to see reviews of (& photos from). I doubt I'll ever buy it (though I can afford it, I can't justify about $12k on a single lens - unless I was a professional - ie needing to use it, and making a living from it - which I am not). I'm an ethusiast (and enjoy photography for myself, and sharing my photos with others. 

I would love to rent it (but I expect renting it for eg a few days to a week would still be quite a lot!) I need to convince a good local friend to buy one and let me use it... or I could feel kind & generous; buy one myself and lend out to local friends, thus 'justifying' the purchase to myself more... lol ;D

Well... looking forward to some reviews, and more importantly - images from it (I love wildlife photography). Having a zoom from 200mm @ f/4 to 560mm @ f/5.6 with 4 stops IS and USM focus in 1 package is really what I would like - honestly, much moreso than I would like a fast tele prime eg the 400mm f/2.8. (I don't shoot sports, apart from the occasional 'a bit of sports for fun' aspect). 

Size and weight are one reason I love my 70-300mm L - it's a truly portable - yet still very high IQ telezoom lens. Of course that lens only goes to 300mm (which is just over half of 560mm). But the 70-300mm L being so portable, it means I'm often able to get closer to 'jittery critters and birds' - than I would be with a huge, tripod mounted lens.

Cheers.... Let the photos roll on!! 

Paul


----------



## archiea (May 14, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> Who pukes first, AmEx, Visa or MasterCard?



LOL, I must borrow that.. hysterical!!!

I would need all thee cards!!!


----------



## Tom W (May 14, 2013)

Resistance is futile!

I was kind of thinking about the 500 f/4 II, but this changes things a bit. I'll have to give this some very serious thought.


----------



## Wilmark (May 14, 2013)

I would love to see how this compares (IQ wise) with the current 400 F2.8 and with extenders. I suspect that the F2.8 will give you more potential for going to 800 with a 2X where as the zoom to 560mm is also a huge advantage and convenience especially in the outdoors.


----------



## tiger82 (May 14, 2013)

I wonder if the flip on/off function can be built into a separate 1.4x TC. That would be a killer accessory.


----------



## Halfrack (May 14, 2013)

tiger82 said:


> I wonder if the flip on/off function can be built into a separate 1.4x TC. That would be a killer accessory.



I think distances would really screw with it, but if Canon wanted to spend the time and engineer the 70-200 2.8 with a built in 1.4x, it would solve a number of issues folks have. Just to have a perfectly tuned set is worth an extra $1k.



MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> Wonder how soon LensRentals and BorrowLenses will get their copies.



I wonder if Roger will do a tear down for us. He might end up being shot at in the process, but lens porn comes at a high cost.


----------



## viggen61 (May 14, 2013)

tiger82 said:


> I wonder if the flip on/off function can be built into a separate 1.4x TC. That would be a killer accessory.



I would doubt it. Maybe a 1.4x/2x, but not a 1.4x/0x. Not without redesigning the lenses, too.

How would they account for the length of the empty extender? If the lens is designed to work at the normal registration distance, the "empty" extender would act like an extension tube.

By integrating it in the lens design, the 200-400 f/4L 1.4x accounts for things like that.


----------



## DJL329 (May 14, 2013)

Well, they're starting to get it onto their webpage. However, if you click on the link in the banner, it takes you to the 5D Mark III Firmware Update page, which is the next preview that scrolls in the banner.


----------



## HoneyBadger (May 14, 2013)

wow really canon... for a $12k dollar lens, it does not even include a case that costs canon 30 bucks to make....


----------



## RGF (May 14, 2013)

How many people do you think have already pre-ordered the lens. I placed an order with Amazon as soon as I was able to


----------



## Alrik89 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## RocklandDragon (May 14, 2013)

Shoot, if I had $12K, I'd get it.

Hell if I had $6K, I'd get an old 400mm Prime f/2.8.

Is it too soon to speculate on a 200-400 f/2.8 with 1.4x? How expensive and how heavy would that lens be?


----------



## Alrik89 (May 14, 2013)

RocklandDragon said:


> Is it too soon to speculate on a 200-400 f/2.8 with 1.4x? How expensive and how heavy would that lens be?



Hmmm... maybe not as heavy as the Sigma 200-500mm 2.8 - but way more expensive ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 14, 2013)

Holy 5h!t, the lens case alone costs US$ 649! ... well, at over US$ 11000 I can only dream of using this lens, let alone owning it, coz no one rents lenses in this country :'(


----------



## Mick (May 14, 2013)

Fantastic lens but the cost is a lot. USA £7800, UK£ 12000. Over a third more expensive. Ouch!


----------



## RGF (May 14, 2013)

RocklandDragon said:


> Shoot, if I had $12K, I'd get it.
> 
> Hell if I had $6K, I'd get an old 400mm Prime f/2.8.
> 
> Is it too soon to speculate on a 200-400 f/2.8 with 1.4x? How expensive and how heavy would that lens be?



Basically everytime you add a stop, you increase the size of glass by 4. So rather than 8 lbs, 32 lbs.


----------



## iaind (May 14, 2013)

Mick said:


> Fantastic lens but the cost is a lot. USA £7800, UK£ 12000. Over a third more expensive. Ouch!



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 15, 2013)

I guess the f/4 aperture is the deal-breaker for me. Plus, I already have f/2.8 lenses in that range.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 15, 2013)

Mick said:


> Fantastic lens but the cost is a lot. USA £7800, UK£ 12000. Over a third more expensive. Ouch!



Canon seems to add 1/3rd of the "base price" as an early adopter's premium, for expensive lenses that is a lot of $$$ in absolute terms while for a Rebel it's just a couple of bucks - the price will drop after the first year on the market and when sufficient quantities are stockpiled.


----------



## Hannes (May 15, 2013)

Mick said:


> Fantastic lens but the cost is a lot. USA £7800, UK£ 12000. Over a third more expensive. Ouch!



See it from the bright side, you can do a weekend trip to New York, live in a swanky hotel and eat nice and on the Saturday pick a lens up from an actual shop stocking it while still saving money overall.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 15, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Canon seems to add 1/3rd of the "base price" as an early adopter's premium, for expensive lenses that is a lot of $$$ in absolute terms while for a Rebel it's just a couple of bucks - the price will drop after the first year on the market and when sufficient quantities are stockpiled.



I think you overstate. The MkII supertele lenses are widely available now, the 300/400 have been out over a year, and prices have dropped at most ~7%. The 600 II is 1.5% cheaper now than when I bought it last August. 

So yes, there's an early adopter premium - but the supertele lenses don't drop all that much.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 16, 2013)

Hannes said:


> Mick said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic lens but the cost is a lot. USA £7800, UK£ 12000. Over a third more expensive. Ouch!
> ...



That price differnetial isn't the fault of Canon....they base price to the dealers is pretty much the same. It's juat a bit of blatent profiteering from the UK vendors who are selling at full RRP and think they will sell every copy they can get their grubby hands on. 
At the current price differential, get a standby flight to the US and go and get one Stateside. It'll cost you time and energy, but will yeild a serious price saving.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 16, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon seems to add 1/3rd of the "base price" as an early adopter's premium
> ...



Ok, I have to say the figure was based on my personal perception  and esp. camera body prices, since I'm not in the market for €10k+ teleprimes I didn't watch price development that closely...so I'll adjust my statement as "up to 1/3rd" :->


----------



## zim (May 16, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Hannes said:
> 
> 
> > Mick said:
> ...



and good luck with customs on the way back ;D

sorry off topic but as an aside is it correct that unlike bodies lens warrenties are world wide? I seem to remember reading that somewhere but It may have been on the back of a bottle of red :


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 31, 2013)

zim said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Hannes said:
> ...



Some Pro photographers have been known to write the journey off against tax...post the empty box and case to the UK and walk though customs with the lens in their camera bag with camo covers over the lens. With very little bother from the customs guys. Not that I would do such a thing because it's illegal. But it's been done many times before.


----------

